# Looking for a good indoor fan. Any recommendations?



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Need a good indoor fan for when I am on the rollers.
Remote control is a must.
I sweat buckets, so the bigger the better.
Maybe hang something from the ceiling?

Anyone have something that they really like?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Fan(s)*



196nautique said:


> Need a good indoor fan for when I am on the rollers.
> Remote control is a must.
> I sweat buckets, so the bigger the better.
> Maybe hang something from the ceiling?
> ...


We just use standard box fans. We have one on the floor, tilted up, right in front of the bike. Another on the floor off to one side, tilted up and angled toward the bike. Another hanging from the ceiling right above the rider. We also have a desk fan mounted on a small shelf right at head level. Before we get on the rollers, we turn on the floor fans full blast. The overhead and the desk fan are within reach, so we can ramp up their speed without any remote controls. We never get a drip of sweat on the bikes.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I use one of these. Sounds like a small plane at taxi throttle. 

http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-F...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice fan creaky!

I use this and find it pushes enough air for me. It's also the old school way of building fans, made in the USA with a heavy industrial motor and blades. Of course it isn't remotely controlled and it's pretty loud.

http://www.amazon.com/Air-King-20-Inch-Pivoting-9220/dp/B0007Q3RHK/ref=pd_sim_k_2


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

This one looks like it would blow you off the trainer.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Kerry Irons said:


> We just use standard box fans. We have one on the floor, tilted up, right in front of the bike. Another on the floor off to one side, tilted up and angled toward the bike. Another hanging from the ceiling right above the rider. We also have a desk fan mounted on a small shelf right at head level. Before we get on the rollers, we turn on the floor fans full blast. The overhead and the desk fan are within reach, so we can ramp up their speed without any remote controls. We never get a drip of sweat on the bikes.


This sounds like the right approach. You've got me inspired to do a bit of rearranging in the garage to get ready for winter.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I use a Lasko fan similar to this. Plenty of focused power without being too loud. Even on the lowest setting, I'm fine.


----------



## Hula Hoop (Feb 4, 2009)

My, that's a big one.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

spade2you said:


> I use a Lasko fan similar to this. Plenty of focused power without being too loud. Even on the lowest setting, I'm fine.


 a buddy had to replace his central heat/air in his house, and the old fan still worked fine, so with a bit of sheet metal and some legs he made one very much like that - it moves a LOT of air in a pretty focused stream and it's pretty quiet.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> a buddy had to replace his central heat/air in his house, and the old fan still worked fine, so with a bit of sheet metal and some legs he made one very much like that - it moves a LOT of air in a pretty focused stream and it's pretty quiet.


I can imagine it would work well for something like that. 

I wasn't even in the market for a fan, but I was getting a cleat adjustment and the shop brought one out. It impressed me so much that I went straight to Sam's Club to get one. Before that, I was using a basic oscillating fan, which seemed to get the job done. After getting the Lasko, I quickly learned I was missing out before I got it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

has anyone used those bladeless fans?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bas said:


> has anyone used those bladeless fans?


Like Dyson or are there more out there? Dyson's seemed nice and was insanely quiet, but a little price prohibitive.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Like Dyson or are there more out there? Dyson's seemed nice and was insanely quiet, but a little price prohibitive.


Yes, was wondering if the smoother airflow would be more beneficial while riding instead of chopped up air.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

bas said:


> Yes, was wondering if the smoother airflow would be more beneficial while riding instead of chopped up air.


Probably not an appreciable difference to us, but I don't think many of us have tried one. 

No clue if my Lasko is any smoother than a standard fan, but the force and focus is what makes a regular fan seem like junk.


----------



## Safeway (May 14, 2007)

I use a squirrel-cage blower from a commercial HVAC unit. It is the same basic design as the Lasko linked by spade2you but probably 36 times as big based on a 3x3x4 cube estimate. It pushes a LOT of air. If I am on my bike beside the rollers, it pushes me backwards very quickly.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I have the Stanley version of that lasko fan and it works well. I've only used the 1st and 2nd levels of power and I think both were quieter than the rollers.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Check these out. I have a couple. They are quiet and very powerful for a moderate price.
http://www.vornadocentral.com/?srcad=vornado-fans-


----------



## 196nautique (Sep 23, 2005)

Just ordered one of these, thanks. I have 2 box fans and a pedestal fan set up now, but they don't move enough air to keep me from drowning my rollers in sweat.



spade2you said:


> I use a Lasko fan similar to this. Plenty of focused power without being too loud. Even on the lowest setting, I'm fine.


----------



## dabsabre (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently got my first trainer (KK road machine) and was looking at fan options. Ideally, I'd find a small/portable option that's quiet and has a remote. I'll be doing a lot of my riding when the wife and kids are asleep and I'll be listening to the TV so ideally the fan would be about as noisy as the KK. I like the Lasko fan discussed already but it doesn't have a remote. Does anyone have any experience with any of their wind tower fans? Something like the 2530. It comes with a remote but I'm not sure how much air it would move and likely couldn't be directed upwards while riding.

Some of their pedestal fans look promising as well but storability/portability is going to be an issue for me. I'll be storing my bike, trainer, fan, etc.. in the garage and moving it out to the living room or kids' play room when it's time to ride.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I haven't seen one with a remote, but then I haven't looked nor do I think it is that important. I have a Stanley fan I set up in front of my Kreitlers. It is very quiet. I've taken it to group workouts in clubs too because I've found the fans inadequate. I set it about 3 feet in front of me centered just above my navel. YMMV


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

psycleridr said:


> Check these out. I have a couple. They are quiet and very powerful for a moderate price.
> http://www.vornadocentral.com/?srcad=vornado-fans-


I have the 530B (small room fan) and it's great. Nearly silent and moves plenty of air.


----------

